# Milkymods [Updated]



## skalomax (Mar 28, 2007)

Just curious,
Can we all see your Milkyspit collection?

Thanks


----------



## jsr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Oh great...here goes the drool fest for me. I better get a big absorbant bib.
........................
OK, got the bib...bring it on!!!

Skalo - let's start with your milky beauts!


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Yep....me too want to see whats out there!!


----------



## blahblahblah (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Here's one to start the show:


----------



## eoed (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

ALL my Milkymod


----------



## skalomax (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Wow, Very Nice.

Blahblahblah
Is that a M180?

That KL3 looks familar  

Here are mine, Still expecting 2 more Milkymods!


----------



## skalomax (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Are we the only ones?


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Uh, do I get to play? oo:

These are still some of my favorites...


----------



## ianb (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

My newest light, my M273, I'm rather pleased :naughty: 










https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1941582#post1941582

Ian


----------



## Sigman (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

_* "The Otter Milky Candle Storm Light"*_- _or ("WTSHTF Emergency Area Light")
_(click on link)_
_​


----------



## fnmag (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Here is one of my Milky mods. A work of art!


----------



## skalomax (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Nice lights guys.

Keep them coming!


----------



## Alin10123 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*



fnmag said:


> Here is one of my Milky mods. A work of art!



Is that a mag host?


----------



## cd-card-biz (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Milky M180 in M*g 2C HA. With the new AW "C" cells, should run for about forever. Still one of my favorites!


----------



## jtice (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

I have been using my M375 alot, and love it.
Cant believe how bright it is.






















~John


----------



## skalomax (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Very nice lights.

Are those all It?

Come On... :naughty:


----------



## Supernam (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Mine's in the works. Beware. muwhahahah


----------



## Danbo (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Most of mine are still in Milkyland.


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*



Danbo said:


> Most of mine are still in Milkyland.



Correction, Danbo. Not still in Milkyland, BACK in Milkyland for a little vacation (and upgrade)! :naughty:


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

does he have a website or list of available mods somewhere?


----------



## Supernam (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Right above your post in his sig.


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*



jasonsmaglites said:


> does he have a website or list of available mods somewhere?




Jason, also try these...

*Milky Eye Candy Thread*
*Project-M Thread*
*Milky L1 Info Thread*


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

This is probably the nicest MilkyMod of all time. 

The PSM Chrominator Destroyer, chock full of Seoul's.


----------



## skalomax (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Nice one PSM.

Now, GIMME


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*



skalomax said:


> Nice one PSM.
> 
> Now, GIMME


I might let it go for $750. :naughty: (not)


----------



## skalomax (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*



Danbo said:


> Most of mine are still in Milkyland.


 
Show Us your Seoul Surefire L5.  

PSM- PM sent!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*



skalomax said:


> PSM- PM sent!


PM not received.


----------



## Danbo (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*



skalomax said:


> Show Us your Seoul Surefire L5.
> 
> PSM- PM sent!



It should be coming in the mail very soon.


----------



## skalomax (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

BUMP!


Let's see some MORE!


thanks


----------



## skalomax (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*






Not giving up just yet.


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Here are a few, the empty body has something special on the way.

http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00911zh4.jpg


----------



## milkyspit (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*



Groundhog66 said:


> Here are a few, the empty body has something special on the way.
> 
> http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00911zh4.jpg



Groundhog, hope you don't mind, I compressed of your photo a little more and hosted it on my web server as a convenience for folks and to save some bandwidth overall. Here it is...


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Thank you Milky, I am having issues finding a good host for pics.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*



Groundhog66 said:


> Thank you Milky, I am having issues finding a good host for pics.



You should try photobucket. Lots of storage, and they have an automatic resizer when you upload the pics.


----------



## ss2nv (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Leef+Milky+SW02=:thumbsup:
My new favorite flashlight:


----------



## skalomax (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Very Nice SS2!

Can't wait to get my Ultimate flood light and modded L2.

Let's all see some more. :twothumbs


----------



## skalomax (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*



Comon' guys


----------



## skalomax (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Heres' mine:


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Uh, Kdog, am I missing something? Don't see an outstanding order from you... did I overlook something? :thinking:


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

No, I'm just sad that I don't have one....


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

:lolsign:



KDOG3 said:


> No, I'm just sad that I don't have one....


----------



## skalomax (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

My only Milkymod as of right now


----------



## SCblur (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

That's one sweet ML-1 skalomax. How many lumens do you estimate? More flood than an L2? 

I love my ML-1 so much, I'm thinking of starting a collection. One for a normal beam patter, one for throw, one for flood, one for runtime, one for output, on and on and on.


----------



## skalomax (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*



SCblur said:


> That's one sweet ML-1 skalomax. How many lumens do you estimate? More flood than an L2?
> 
> I love my ML-1 so much, I'm thinking of starting a collection. One for a normal beam patter, one for throw, one for flood, one for runtime, one for output, on and on and on.


 
The exact thing is was thinking (Great minds think alike). I want to get a ML-1 W/IMS 20 for throw :naughty:

Thanks SCblur, It puts out a decent amount of light 88-100lm.
It's more floodier than a L2 If I remember my L2 correctly. Nice BRIGHT spill with a tiny amount of throw (Thanks to the tini hotspot).

I think this might end up being my ultimate walking light. I end up liking it more and more as I use it, and It's not even dark here yet. :thinking:


----------



## skalomax (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Ok, Guess I have to do this again :ironic:


Mule x4





Photo by Milkyspit (Floodinator) :twothumbs


----------



## skalomax (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Lets keep some more coming.

I know groundhog has a couple. :twothumbs


----------



## SCblur (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

I'll have some pics of my new M400 up as soon as I get a little free time.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*


----------



## skalomax (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*


----------



## skalomax (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

*Big Update*


Ok guys, I edited the first post with many links of many Milkyspit builds.

Please PM with any links of other builds (I know there's more)

Thanks


----------



## Kid9P (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*


*Novatac 120P + TIR Optic = SuperNOVA
*Here are a few pics :devil:











*1 foot from wall*




*TIR against my bathroom door*:twothumbs




*Stock Reflector*
_*



*_

_*TIR Optic*_


----------



## jeffb (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*


----------



## jcompton (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your MILKYMODS!*

Just this one for now, but I have a couple more under way...

The Goth:


----------



## skalomax (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice builds you guys have there.
Jeffb, Is that M6 modded?

Kid9P, that Novatac turned out great. :thumbsup:

Jcompton, Is that the famous miniature gotham? :devil:


----------



## jcompton (Sep 29, 2007)

skalomax said:


> Jcompton, Is that the famous minature gotham? :devil:


 
That it is... and until the single stage clicky arrives from Kevin at Amilite, it actually has 8 levels of output: All four on the 2-stage clicky regulated low and all 4 at full blast on high.


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 29, 2007)

Jeffb! I've been trying to reach you for a very long time! Sent you a couple PM but didn't hear back from you, and I don't know how else to reach you. I've got a light of yours that wants to come home. Could you PM me your contact info... maybe a phone number where I could get in touch? Or email the info here...






Thank you Jeff!!

Skalo, sorry to go OT on your thread.


----------



## jeffb (Sep 29, 2007)

Milky, sorry, Laptop crashed.........e-mail sent.

The M6 has not been modded; Have an MJ multiple level "drop in" tower, that I have used occasionally; had a js rechargeable pack that I sold , due to lack of of use.

jeffb


----------



## skalomax (Sep 30, 2007)

jeffb said:


> Milky, sorry, Laptop crashed.........e-mail sent.
> 
> The M6 has not been modded; Have an MJ multiple level "drop in" tower, that I have used occasionally; had a js rechargeable pack that I sold , due to lack of of use.
> 
> jeffb


 
I see, what build were you and milky talking about? :huh:


----------



## jeffb (Sep 30, 2007)

Milky is modding the light to the right of the M6 in picture above........

Sorry for the intrusion in your thread!

jeffb


----------



## skalomax (Sep 30, 2007)

jeffb said:


> Milky is modding the light to the right of the M6 in picture above........
> 
> Sorry for the intrusion in your thread!
> 
> jeffb


 
Nice, Is it the SFIII?

No apoligies necessary.


----------



## skalomax (Oct 12, 2007)

More, more, more...

:devil:


----------



## BSBG (Nov 4, 2007)

skalomax said:


> More, more, more...
> 
> :devil:



Here are mine:


----------



## skalomax (Nov 5, 2007)

Whoa, nice lights BSBG!
I like that headless ML1.

I just received a KL5 Seoul from MP, Nice.


----------



## skalomax (Feb 6, 2008)

A well deserved bump!


----------



## skalomax (Feb 22, 2008)

My new lights


----------



## Delghi (Apr 3, 2008)

:wave:

Here's my bicolor X464! It features 3 USWOH and cutdown 20IMS 
Stunning bright with very nice throw, simpy excellent work!











I'm looking forward my next mod from Scott


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 4, 2008)

Delghi said:


> :wave:
> 
> Here's my bicolor X464! It features 3 USWOH and cutdown 20IMS
> Stunning bright with very nice throw, simpy excellent work!
> ...




Delghi, that's a beautiful combo! :bow: Is it a custom body... did you make it? Looks great!


----------



## Delghi (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, it is a modded leef body I grooved and hard anodized 
Thanks I really love it too!


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW Delghi your Milky looks nice....also nice body:thumbsup:


----------

